# Anyone bored and good with photoshop?



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

if so then if you dont mind maybe have a play with this pic and make it look better?

its my zr at a meet at longbridge.. cheers


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I Tried mate but i was on a losing streak i think.










All in Jest you understand.

:lol:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

lmao... nice one ha


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

bored


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

First thing I'd do is rotate it by a couple of degrees and get the MG sign perfectly vertical.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Change the wheel colour for a start, white or monster energy green


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Photoshop not paint....



wookey said:


> First thing I'd do is rotate it by a couple of degrees and get the MG sign perfectly vertical.


sounds good that..



bigmc said:


> Change the wheel colour for a start, white or monster energy green


dont really want the car changing


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

How about these 2. Even more bored


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a wee play with it. See what you think.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

My trial, had nothing to do but that was funny to give it 5 minutes  (sorry but the quality of the base pic sucks... too compressed to give it some clean work, but i did what i could)
Didn't know if you wanted to have that MG sign removed or not, but i removed it anyway. Can still put it back on lol

http://acn1.free.fr/*****/DSCF0720-Modifier-3.jpg


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

I am bored. :wave:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey

Had a quick go for you, not sure what you wanted to just had a p;ay trying out some different things.

Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Naranto said:


> I am bored. :wave:


Brilliant nearly had a coffee spraying incident


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pity the OP hasn't been back to comment.


----------

